# The curious case of Brian Peppers



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

I know some of you forumheads may already know of this but i've just heard about this guy. All this talk about grabbing bums here, well incidentally he was on the sex offenders register in America for......... groping a nurse, with one great peculiarity:










Peppers was sentenced to 30 days in jail with 5 years probation in 1998 for the crime of "Gross Sexual Imposition." Allegedly he groped a nurse on at least 2 occasions.

Seems to have become somewhat of a celebrity ever since.


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

They even dug up some of his high school pics. Looked kind of cute when he was a kid:


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

The first real pics of what aas do to you after long term abuse.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Mad. Never heard of him. Going to do some research.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

I presume he suffers from some genetic issues.Id find it very difficult to ridicule and mock someone in his position.I resume that was the intention of the thread, or maybe just to highlight a lesser known genetic condition?


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

SJL1990 said:


> Mad. Never heard of him. Going to do some research.


Just found one of his official mugshot. He looks so gutted:










Case is actually quite old, from back in the late 90s. A good ten years later, some cnut thinks it'd be funny to leak his mug onto the net and suddenly, boom, he's as a big a net sensation as zyzz.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

30 days in jail with 5 years probation for grabbing a nurse's backside twice - that's a pretty hefty sentence. It's a good job (or is it?) that Purple Aki doesn't live in the US.


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

warsteiner said:


> 30 days in jail with 5 years probation for grabbing a nurse's backside twice - that's a pretty hefty sentence. It's a good job (or is it?) that Purple Aki doesn't live in the US.


And he's in a Wheelchair. Very Harsh. The Nurse should've known better.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

essexboy said:


> .Id find it very difficult to ridicule and mock someone in his position.?


Oh god forbid ridiculing a sex offender.


----------



## iiadrenaliine (Mar 23, 2014)

It's not a harsh sentence. If he groped a 10 year old girl would you say it's a harsh sentence? No. So why should it be any different for a grown women who is a nurse. And so what if he is in a wheel chair what difference does that make. He sexually assaulted a women and was punished for it. Good.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

iiadrenaliine said:


> It's not a harsh sentence. If he groped a 10 year old girl would you say it's a harsh sentence? No. So why should it be any different for a grown women who is a nurse. And so what if he is in a wheel chair what difference does that make. He sexually assaulted a women and was punished for it. Good.


difference is one has no idea what is happening and has no defense, the other is a grown woman, the added taking advantage of someone younger does make ti just a tad worse. then i always find the term "assulted" interesting too, makes things sound alot more aggressive than ti was alot fo the time.

but i agree, sentence isnt harsh at all, his genetic disorder ddint have a mental effect as far as i know so give him what ever the judge sees as fit.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

The first picture looks like it could quite easily become a meme.


----------



## iiadrenaliine (Mar 23, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> difference is one has no idea what is happening and has no defense, the other is a grown woman, the added taking advantage of someone younger does make ti just a tad worse. then i always find the term "assulted" interesting too, makes things sound alot more aggressive than ti was alot fo the time.
> 
> but i agree, sentence isnt harsh at all, his genetic disorder ddint have a mental effect as far as i know so give him what ever the judge sees as fit.


In my eyes I don't see any difference. Girls/women shouldn't have to experience been touched when they don't want to. Infact that includes boys too. If you touch someone in appropriately without consent then it's wrong and you should be punished.

Even if he had a mental illness I still wouldn't agree with it. Yeah it might not be his fault so to speak but if he can't control his actions and live amongst people without committing a crime then it isn't fair for him to live freely and amongst them. It isn't fair on the public. Sexual assault ruins lives so he should be looked after in a mental hospital at the very least.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> The first picture looks like it could quite easily become a meme.


I see that.

"Fvcked ur bish

U mad bro"


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

He's been dead for two years, never understood the fascination, see a lot of people that look like that on the street


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> He's been dead for two years, never understood the fascination, see a lot of people that look like that on the street


Fame finally killed him.

It wasnt the airplanes that killed the beast, it was beauty.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Fame finally killed him.
> 
> It wasnt the airplanes that killed the beast, it was beauty.


Check out this rather unkind synopsis:

You may wonder what is so special about Brian Peppers. It is suggested that he was either dropped repeatedly as a child, or suffers from either Apert syndrome or Crouzon's syndrome. However, his appearance is probably due to his skeleton attempting to free itself from his ghastly, syphilis-ridden body before it's too late. Some may also note that he has a certain lump on his forehead that resembles a certain other person's. *Brians stunning good looks propelled him to the top of the FHMs sexiest men 2005! The public went mad for the peppers which led to him bedding literally thousands of women, most of which against their will but bedding none the less*

:lol: Whoever wrote that ..

https://encyclopediadramatica.es/Brian_Peppers


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> Check out this rather unkind synopsis:
> 
> You may wonder what is so special about Brian Peppers. It is suggested that he was either dropped repeatedly as a child, or suffers from either Apert syndrome or Crouzon's syndrome. However, his appearance is probably due to his skeleton attempting to free itself from his ghastly, syphilis-ridden body before it's too late. Some may also note that he has a certain lump on his forehead that resembles a certain other person's. *Brians stunning good looks propelled him to the top of the FHMs sexiest men 2005! The public went mad for the peppers which led to him bedding literally thousands of women, most of which against their will but bedding none the less*
> 
> ...


Brian's location is currently unknown 6 feet under the ****ing ground, but according to his eSorn file his address CERTAINLY is not: 11239 WATERVILLE ST WHITEHOUSE, OH 43571-9813 Lucas County

And you definitely should not call that retirement home asking for him, for which the number is (to make sure you don't accidentally dial it) 419-877-5338.


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Brian's location is currently unknown 6 feet under the ****ing ground, but according to his eSorn file his address CERTAINLY is not: 11239 WATERVILLE ST WHITEHOUSE, OH 43571-9813 Lucas County
> 
> And you definitely should not call that retirement home asking for him, for which the number is (to make sure you don't accidentally dial it) 419-877-5338.


I think the UK needs to introduce a system like that so people can be named and shamed on the net. It reminds me of another case in America of a man labelled 'NSX Nick'. Tried to be a sneaky salesman and spam the board on an car forum, promoting his gambling site, basically touting 'want to be rich enough to buy an NSX? Try your hand at this online gambling site'?.

Not only did they catch him out for being a scammer, but through his gambling site they found his address and through the registered sex offenders list they found that the man was on there for sexually assaulting a young girl (complete with mug).

He denied despite mounting evidence.

He goes all quite, yet simultaneously along came a new member, an apparent defender who seemed to know his stuff, legally speaking, but was exposed as a sock poppet just copying and pasting huge slabs of text from a legal website. Second sock puppet, apparently his wife saying the thread had made her families life a living hell due to harassment by people and was threatening to sue the forum for not deleting the thread - Both sock puppet accounts got banned, seven years later, and thread is still active. They never even took it down :lol:

Serve him right for trying to be a smartass spammer, was the consensus. Was good afternoon entertainment. Thread has a good 2 and a half thousand likes on facebook anmd millions of views lol

http://www.nsxprime.com/forum/showthread.php/98489-Easiest-way-to-own-a-NSX


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Lokken said:


> I think the UK needs to introduce a system like that so people can be named and shamed on the net. It reminds me of another case in America of a man labelled 'NSX Nick'. Tried to be a sneaky salesman and spam the board, promoting his gambling site, basically touting 'want to be rich enough to buy an NSX? Try your hand at this online gambling site'?.
> 
> Not only did they catch him out for being a scammer, but through his gambling site they found his address and through the registered sex offenders list they found that the man was on there for sexually assaulting a young girl (complete with mug).
> 
> ...


Just read through like 20 pages of this. Epic.


----------

